# ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية Ohsas 18001



## محمد خميس حسن (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية 18001*

إخواني رجاءاً ابحث عن المواصفة ohsas 18001 باللغة العربية إن كانت موجودة 
وجزاكم الله خيرالجزاء
:20:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع سيتم مناقشته من قبل الأخوة الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله
وهم الآن يعملون على الترجمة حسب وعدهم
وفقهم الله


----------



## sayed00 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع تحت الطبخ


----------



## sayed00 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*زاوية ال Ohsas 18001 موضوع للمناقشه*

سوف يتم طرح موضوع الموصفات البريطابية الخاصه بالصحه و السلامه هنا Ohsas 18001

نرجو من الجميع مساعدتى فى طرح الموضوع ومن لديه اى معلومات فى الموضوع لا يبخل علينا بها لكى تعم الفائدة

مهندس سيد


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ما قصرت اخوى صفوان 
بارك الله فيك

كنت بدأت بالترجمه و لكن البركه فيك

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير صفوان
ايه رايك نخلينا فى سياسة السلامه شويه لا ننتقل الى البند الذى يليه حتى الجميع يتفهم الموضوع وقبل الانتقال الى البند التالى نطرح على الجميع نموزج مثالى للسياسة

ايه رأيك

سيد


----------



## صفوان اصف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> ما قصرت اخوى صفوان
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> كنت بدأت بالترجمه و لكن البركه فيك
> ...


السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي الكريم
علما ليس انا من قام بالترجمه 
فقد حصلت عليه من احدى المنتديات
قطعنا جزء من الطريق.... فهي الى العمل
ملاحظه الترجمه ليست حرفيه لذى\ا ارجوا التأكد من محتواها


----------



## صفوان اصف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> جزاك الله خير صفوان
> ايه رايك نخلينا فى سياسة السلامه شويه لا ننتقل الى البند الذى يليه حتى الجميع يتفهم الموضوع وقبل الانتقال الى البند التالى نطرح على الجميع نموزج مثالى للسياسة
> 
> ايه رأيك
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم
لن يتم الانتقال الى البند التالي من المواصفه لحين من الانتهاء من السياسه
لا احبذ وضع نموذج جاهز من السياسه
فالهدف هو التعلم وليس الحصول على معلومات جاهزه
اما فيما يخص البنود التاليه فاسأقوم بوضع الامور الجاهزه لتسهيل عملية التعلم و التطبيق 
ولكن ارجوا من الجميع المشاركه الفعاله
و ابداء الاراء بغض النظر كانت صحيحه او غير صحيحه 
فالهدف تعلم انشاء وتطبيق نظام الى ما فيه الخير للجميع
محتسبين اعمالنا عند الله


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اعرف جيدا
فى الامور القانونيه لابد من الرجوع الى المصدر
الترجمه فقط لتوضيح


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير
البنود واضحة وجلية ويمكن مناقشة البنود حسب رغبة الأخوة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلاً أنتم مميزين بكل ما للكلمة من معنى
بارك الله فيكم وبروح التعاون
حملت هذه المواصفات مسبقاً ولكن انتظرت أن يحملها الأخ صاحب المبادرة بهذه المواصفات


----------



## sayed00 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف السياسه معكم .... ننتقل الى البند التالى: التخطيط


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> عرض تقدمى يشرح الموضوع كامل :63: :63:
> 
> سيد



ملف ممتاز وشرح وافي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا مشرفنا الكريم

عاوزين اخوانا الاعضاء يقولو لنا نستمر فى العرض ولا كافى (وضحت الامور؟)

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي سيد فلنعتبر هذه الزاوية لكل المهتمين من مبتدئين وخبراء ولتكمل
وفقك الله


----------



## sayed00 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

من عيونى مشرفنا الكريم
انت تأمر

وسوف ارتب لموضوع تقييم المخاطر (تخيطط)

سيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

احب اوضح نقطة وهو وجود المواصفة البريطانية اصدار 2007 هل لدي اي عضو هذه المواصفة ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بعمل ترجمة ثم تحديد المتطلبات ثم نقوم بوضع الاجراءات سويا للاستفادة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

eng_ahmed_toshiba قال:


> احب اوضح نقطة وهو وجود المواصفة البريطانية اصدار 2007 هل لدي اي عضو هذه المواصفة ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بعمل ترجمة ثم تحديد المتطلبات ثم نقوم بوضع الاجراءات سويا للاستفادة



مهندس احمد

الموصفه 2007 على وشك الاصدار (حسب الشركات الصادره للشهادت "BVQI" و للعلم سوف يتم اعطاء فترة انتقال لمدة سنتين للتحول للمواصفه الجديده

عندى بعض المعلومات انه لا يوجد اختلافات كبيره بينهم (الموضوع اصبح بيسنس)

سوف احمل ملف يوضح الاختلافات بين الاصدارين

سيد


----------



## صفوان اصف (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي sayedoo
ملاحظه واحده وهو التعريب قدر الامكان
الساده المشرفين على القسم اقترح بتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى صفوان
احاول قدر الامكان تعريب الموضوع و لكن انتى تعلم ان معظم المصادر اجنبيه و خصوصا عمليه تقييم المخاطر
ان كان لديك اى مصدر عربى فى الموضوع لا تبخل علينا به

اعتقد ان الكتاب المرفق عن مراحل تقييم الخاطر بالانجليزيه بسيط و يسهل على الجميع فهمه

اما موضوع التثبيت ده نتركه لمشرفنا م. غسان

سيد


----------



## f.alamoudi (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قلب الأحبة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وإن شاء الله الفائدة تعم 
ويكون الشرح وافي 
جعل العمل في ميزان كاتبه وأدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الله دعوه جميله جزاك الله كل خير و جمعنا جميعا فى جنات النعيمم

كل عام و انتم بخير

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا .. عيدكم مبارك
ربى ارزقنى حج العام المقبل و ارزق من طلبها

موضوعنا تأخر شويه مش عارف ليه مافيش تواصل من الاخوه معى 
رجاء من الجميع ان يدلى بدلوه فى الموضوع لكى تعم الفائده

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى كمال
أضافه قيمه للموضوع 
لا تبخل علينا بمجهودك

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*طلب تثبيت الموضوع*

مشرفنا الكريم
عيدكم مبارك

الموضوع اصبح يحوى الكثير من المعلومات و الملفات الجيده واعتقد انه يستحق التثبيت
رجاء تثبيت الموضوع 

سيد
:5:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> مشرفنا الكريم
> عيدكم مبارك
> 
> الموضوع اصبح يحوى الكثير من المعلومات و الملفات الجيده واعتقد انه يستحق التثبيت
> ...



فعلاً الموضوع أصبح يحتوي على معلومات هامة
وسأقوم تثبيته وبعد العيد إنشاء الله سأقوم بفصل المشاركات عن الردود في ملفين منفصلين لتكون المواضيع مرتبة
جزاكم الله كل خير 
ومبروك لك التميز أخ سيد


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندس غسان على التثبيت
و شكرا على الملف القيم و هو اضافه قيمه للموضوع

اعتقد ان موضوع تحليل المخاطر اخد حقه انشاء الله نعيد و نعود لتحليل المتطلبات القانونيه

سيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (23 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو من سيادتكم معرفة كيفية عمل gap analysis للمواصفة 18001


----------



## sayed00 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس احمد
الاول ايه حكاية توشيبا (الاسم و لا الشركه)
بالنسبه لموضوع ال gap analysis هى عملية تدقيق يقوم بها ال certification budy او استشارى فى المجال بحيث يقيم الشركه تجاه متطلبات المواصفه 18001 او 14001 
و يصدر تقرير مفصل يوضح فيه اوجه القصور التى يجب العمل عليها سدها

ده باختصار

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية Oshas 18001*

ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية Oshas 18001


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخ سيد على المتابعة ومعذور على التأخير


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 يناير 2008)

نرجو شرح ومناقشة نسخة 2007 لانه هيك هيك رح تتغير ال 1999 وعشان اللي بده يطبق يكون معروف المتطلبات الجديده خصوصا انه تعريف الخطر اللي هو ركيزة اساسية تغير ! وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2008)

Eng.Foam قال:


> نرجو شرح ومناقشة نسخة 2007 لانه هيك هيك رح تتغير ال 1999 وعشان اللي بده يطبق يكون معروف المتطلبات الجديده خصوصا انه تعريف الخطر اللي هو ركيزة اساسية تغير ! وشكرا لجهودكم


 
مهندس فوم
هل تعتقد ان هناك تغيير كبير ؟؟؟؟ انا اقول لك انه ليس هناك تغيير جوهرى (كبير) بين الاصدارين
فى مشاركه سابقه وضعت الفروقات بين الاصداريين ارجو الرجوع اليه

بس تابع معانا على 1999 و سيبك من 2007

سيد


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 يناير 2008)

صراحة ما بقدر اسيب الـ 2007 لانه ال 2007 بريطانيا ادخلت شغلات من تايلاند واليابان ومش ذاكر من اي دول كمان على المواصفة .! و متل ماحكيتلك تعريف الخطر تغير وهذا صلب التغير لانه انت الان مع التعريف الجديد رح يصير عندك خربطة بالمفاهيم ! ولا تنسى انه هلاء با 2007 ما في شي اسمة incident كله accedent يعني اي اشي بيصير رح يكون تعريفة حادث ! ما في شي اسمه بالمواصفة( الله ستر) يعني كاد ان يكون حادث !


----------



## محب الشرقية (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2008)

شكراً أخي سيد على الملف الهام


----------



## aga003 (29 يناير 2008)

كلمة السر لا توجد فى ملف المقدمة ارجو الافادة بسرعة اخوكم محمد


----------



## sayed00 (29 يناير 2008)

aga003 قال:


> كلمة السر لا توجد فى ملف المقدمة ارجو الافادة بسرعة اخوكم محمد


 
اخى الكريم

مش محتاج كلمة سر بس انت عندما يسأل عن كلمة السر اضغط على للقراءه فقط سوف يفتح معك

سيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (9 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين والاعضاء المشاركين في الموضوع مناقشة الموضوع بشكل مختلف وذلك عن طريق تطبيق البنود الخاصة بالمواصفة وكذلك كما يلي 
يتم ترجمة البند الخاصة بالمواصفة ثم يتم ذلك عمل اجراء لتوضيح كيفية تطبيق هذا البند ويحتوي الاجراء علي كيفية تنفيذ هذا البند ثم بعد ذلك يتم عمل النماذج الخاصة بهذا البند و
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2008)

احمد باشا

الموضوع ليس حكرا على احد عليك ان تشاركنا و الموضوع مفتوح لك ان تدلى بدلوك و على طريقتك

على العموم شكرا على الاقتراح و تقريبا هذا ما يتم العمل به

تابع معنا و شاركنا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 فبراير 2008)

عموما ان شاء الله ساقوم بتحميل المواصفة 18001 لسنة 2007 من خلال تحميل بند بند


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (27 فبراير 2008)

على فكرة المواضيع كلها 100%
جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (27 فبراير 2008)

الأمر مهم جدأ أخي سيد
مشكور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 أبريل 2008)

*استكمال الشرح*

استاذ سيد 
توقفت عن استكمال شرحك
وارجو من الاخ الي مش عجبه الشرح اما ان يكون علي در المسؤلية او ان يصمت ويتعلم مثلنا 
من اصحاب الخبرة
شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (19 أبريل 2008)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> استاذ سيد
> توقفت عن استكمال شرحك
> وارجو من الاخ الي مش عجبه الشرح اما ان يكون علي در المسؤلية او ان يصمت ويتعلم مثلنا
> من اصحاب الخبرة
> شكرا


 
مهندس احمد
انشاء الله سوف نستكمل الموضوع ..... اسف على التأخير كنت مشغول جدا الفتره الماضيه لضغط العمل .... مش بسبب احد ... ذى ما ذكرت الموضوع مفتوح للجميع ليدلو بدلوه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرأ لك أخ سيد على المتابعة المتميزة لكل جديد


----------



## sayed00 (24 أبريل 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكرأ لك أخ سيد على المتابعة المتميزة لكل جديد


 
لا شكر على واجب مشرفنا الكريم ....... علشان الاخوان الى عاوزين 2007 يرتاحو 

انشاء الله بنواصل


----------



## طموح كبير (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم :
بصراحة الموضوع(risk assessment ) كان مفيد جدا بنسبة لي . وكان في وقته بلفعل شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح .. بتمنى مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات عن (السلامة المهنية (safety) في ISO 9001/9002 بتحديد )
بأسرع وقت ممكن لضرورة .. مع جزيل الشكر لتعاونكم مع تحياتي طموح كبير


----------



## طموح كبير (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مازلت أبحث عن وجود safety في نظام ISO 9001 or ISO9002 اتمنى تقديم المساعدة أو الرد من المطلعين على الموضوع .. وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 أبريل 2008)

طموح كبير...............> الايزو 9001:2000 لا تعنى بشكل مباشر بالسلامة والصحة المهنية 
ولكن اكيد اذا كانت امور السلامة ممكن تؤثر على جودة منتجاتك فهنا ستتدخل منطلقة من البند 6.4 work enviroment وسيكون التدخل هنا بطبيعة تحليل المشكلة والاجراءات الوقائية والتصحيحية التي تضمن عدم حدوث تكرار عدم المطابقة او حدوثها ..............

واسمحلي اعطيك مثال :

اذا وقع حادث تسرب غاز من احدى خزانات الانتاج في صالة الانتاج ما السيناريو الذي تتبعه كل مواصفه:
ISO9001 رح ييهتم بجودة المنتج شو صارله كم عدم مطابقة حصلت وشو كان تاثير التسرب على جودة عملية التصنيع ؟و ما بسال بالبيئة او سلامة العمال

ISO14001 رح يسال شو صار بالبيئة شو كان حدة التاثير على البيئة ؟ هل تجاوزنا الحدود المسموح بها؟ لماذا حصل التسرب هل اتبعنا خطة الطوارئ المعمول بها وهكذا ........ فلا يولي عناية بالعمال بشكل مفصل او بجودة المنتج

OHSAS18001 اول شي بسال عنه العامل وسلامة العامل و انه غير مصاب .......... والله لا يرد المنتج ولا البيئة المهم العامل يكون بخير............

اتمنى التوفيق لك ...........


----------



## sayed00 (28 أبريل 2008)

Eng.Foam قال:


> طموح كبير...............> الايزو 9001:2000 لا تعنى بشكل مباشر بالسلامة والصحة المهنية
> ولكن اكيد اذا كانت امور السلامة ممكن تؤثر على جودة منتجاتك فهنا ستتدخل منطلقة من البند 6.4 work enviroment وسيكون التدخل هنا بطبيعة تحليل المشكلة والاجراءات الوقائية والتصحيحية التي تضمن عدم حدوث تكرار عدم المطابقة او حدوثها ..............
> 
> واسمحلي اعطيك مثال :
> ...


 
الله ينور عليك يا هندسه


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (10 مايو 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء تعريب المواصفة 18001 حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمود البشير (16 مايو 2008)

اللهم ارزقنا هدياً قاصداً , وجَنبا منكرات الأخلاق و الأهواء , والأدواء


----------



## mtm1381967 (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم :
وجد ان 80 من المشاكل سببها الادارة ولذا كانت مسؤولية الادارة عن ارساء نظام للسلامة او الجودة الشاملة من اهم البنود وهى على راسها ومن ميزات الادارة الضعيفة تكرار الحوادت ببيئة عملها ووجد ان لوظيفة التخطيط دور كبير فى ذلك فهو وظيفة اصيلة وهى الذكاء فى الادارة وعدم تفعيله يؤدى الى فشل الادارة فى القيام بمهامها لذا يجب ايلاء التخطيط بمستوياته الاهتمام الكافى فهو مرشد للقرارات الصائبة ويوضح المشاكل والمخاطر قبل وقوعها ويوفر منهجية للعمل والتعامل ايضا التخطيط يتم باستخدام مجموعة من الادوات للتنبؤ النوعى والكمى فهى توضح المستقبل باكتر قربا وتوجد مجموعة من الاهداف للمؤسسات يمكن تنفيذها حسب وزنها واهميتها وتوجد اهداف متضاربة يمكن استخدام البرمجة الخطية لحلها ... اخوكم م/مصطفى ماطوس ليبيا شركة الالكترونات تــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجوراء


----------



## طارق المغيربي (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكووور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 يونيو 2008)

اريد gap analysis للمواصفة 18001


----------



## nour_mh (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (15 يونيو 2008)

مجهود كبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراًً


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 يوليو 2008)

الله ينور يا أبوكمال:57::57:


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (21 يوليو 2008)

انا متشكر جدا على هذة المعلومات المفيدة 
وربنا يجازيكم خير


----------



## دلشير ابراهيم (29 يوليو 2008)

شكراً يسلمو أيديك 
بس وين الباسوورد؟


sayed00 قال:


> عرض تقدمى يشرح الموضوع كامل :63: :63:
> 
> سيد


----------



## sayed00 (29 يوليو 2008)

دلشير ابراهيم قال:


> شكراً يسلمو أيديك
> بس وين الباسوورد؟


 
اخى الكريم 

بارك الله فيك مش محتاج باسورد 
just click read only


----------



## الربيعي مهدي (9 أغسطس 2008)

والله يا اخوان انتم رائعون هذه بالفعل زكاة العلم الله يبارك بكل جهد مخلص


----------



## مجدىالسيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*تحليل مخاطر الوظائف*

تقع الحوادث والإصابات التي لها علاقة بالوظائف في كل يوم في مواقع العمل وغالبا ما تحدث هذه الإصابات لأن العاملين ليس لديهم التدريب اللازم لتأدية العمل بالطرق المأمونة. وإحدى الطرق لمنع إصابات العمل هو وضع نظام لطرق العمل المأمونة وتدريب العاملين عليها.
والوصول إلي طرق عمل مأمونة هو أحد الفوائد من تطبيق نظام تحليل مخاطر الوظائف.


----------



## sayed00 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الربيعي مهدي قال:


> والله يا اخوان انتم رائعون هذه بالفعل زكاة العلم الله يبارك بكل جهد مخلص


 

بارك الله فيك اخى الربيعى


----------



## أحمد ربيع حسين (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


إخوانى

بعد التحية ، فأنا فى حاجة إلى المواصفة الدولية لـohsas 18001/2007 باللغة العربية ، أرجو من إخوتى مساعدتى للضرورة القصوى ، و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## بدر فهد (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedspec (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوه الافاضل دعونى فى البديه اشكر الساده الزملاء القائمين على هذا العمل
ولى بعض الملاحظات والطلبات التى ارجوا تحقيقها ليعم النفع ان شاء الله
1- ضرورة توافر المعلومات الخاصه بالموضوع من شرح وخلافه 
2- على الشخص تطبيق المواصفه فى مكانه ثم يشرح تجربته ويتم تصحيح اخطاء التطبيق على ان يتم نشرها بدون زكر الاسماء او الشركه او الموقع لكن زكر طبيعة العمل صناعى او خلافه
3-صعوبة التطبيق فى البديه وما يتبعه من كثرة الاسئله ستوكن كماده للعصف الزهنى بين القراء ومايتبعه من استخلاص الحلوا الرؤى المختلفه للساده الافاضل القائمين على العمل
4- ارجو ان نتزكر دائما اننا نريد ان نرتقى ببعض لا ان يكون فى مصر او الكويت احمد او محمد اوزين افض مسئول فى بلده عن الامن والحماية والسلامه المهنيه بل نريد تعريف بهذا العلم حتى لا يندثر ويضيع لان اى شخص سوف يموت وتموت معه خبرته واذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث ومنها او علم ينتفع به نفعنا الله ونفع الامه بخير


----------



## sayed00 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى احمد 
كل عام و انت بخير و تقبل الله منا و منك

انا معك فى كل ما طرحته و اعتقد ان شرح المواصفه واخد حقه و ارجو منك الاسهام فى ذلك لان الموضوح مفتوح للجميع و لا انفرد به و هذا ما قلته فى البدايه

اما بخصوص انقاط الاخرى انا معك تماما على الجميع اعطائنا دروسهم المستفاده فى التطبيق



ahmedspec قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخوه الافاضل دعونى فى البديه اشكر الساده الزملاء القائمين على هذا العمل
> ولى بعض الملاحظات والطلبات التى ارجوا تحقيقها ليعم النفع ان شاء الله
> 1- ضرورة توافر المعلومات الخاصه بالموضوع من شرح وخلافه
> ...


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل
جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول
أرجوا التكرم بإرسال الترجمة للمواصفة 2007-18001 لو موجودة وذلك لزيادة التوعية 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الاستفادة من المواصفة يتم عن طريق
1- فهم المواصفة عن طريق الترجمة وشرح بنود المواصفة
2- كيفية تطبيق المواصفة
3- شرح بالامثلة علي بنود المواصفة


----------



## احمدعبدالقادر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## lakdhar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
عمل ممتاز
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ونعلم أنه جهد ليس بالهين


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

وفيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## مصعد هندسي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الترجمة مجهود مضني خاصة وأن المرادفات الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية قليلة لكن حالفكم التوفيق في اختيار أغلبها، والعمل متميز جدا، أشكر لسيادتكم تفضلكم بنشرها


----------



## sayed00 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اسامة على مشاركتك و انا معك فى رأيك و لكن على الاخوه الاعضاء المشاركه معنا

و اتمنى منك الاستمرار فى الاضافه للموضوع


----------



## احمد زرمبه (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## على محمد نجم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةعباس (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*اقتراح تثبيت موضوع لمناقشة المواصفات الجديدة - Ohsas 18001:2007*

السادة مشرفو قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية
السادة أعضاء الملتقى

نظرا لاقتراب التاريخ النهائي المحدد للمواصفات الجديدة لنظام السلامة المهنية والصحة Ohsas 18001:2007 في يوليو 2009 وما تلاحظ من زيادة الاستفسارات من الاعضاء عن الموضوع اقترح تثبيت الموضوع وجمع كل المشاراكات السابقة به حتى يمكن تحقيق الاستفادة للجميع وتسهيل الوصول للمعلومات.
وإن شاء الله سيتم اضافة مشاراكات من جانبي كلما اكتمل موضوع لدي وتحققت من صحته بعد مناقشته مع الهيئة المانحة للشهادات للشركة التي أعمل بها.

خالص تحياتي لجميع الاعضاء...


----------



## sayed00 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اسامه 
معك الحق ... الايام القليلة الباقيع اعتقد اننا لابد ان نركز على الموضوع و انا شخصيا شغال عندى على الموضوع و عندما انتى من طبخ شيئ ممكن "اكله" سوف يتم رفعه ليستفيد منه الاخوه كذلك نريد الدعم ممن عمل او انتهى من شيئ ان يساعدنا به


من ناحية تثبيت الموضوع "" اعتقد ان الزاويه المفتوحه حاليا كافيه و يمكن تجميع المواضيع تحتها و يساعدنا فى ذلك اخونا غسان

ياله يا اساتذة ساعدونا فى الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

رأي الأخ سيد صحيح
فالزاوية المثبتة عن Ohsas 18001 كافية وفيها شرح وافي ويمكن نقل باقي المواضيع المتعلقة إليها لتصبح أشمل
أرجو من الأخوين سيد وأسامة إبداء الرأي حول الموضوع وما هي المشاركات التي يريدون نقلها من الموضوع السابق إلى أمكنة أخرى أوماهي المشاركات المراد نقلها إلى الموضوع السابق من مشاركات أخرى
ليكون الموضوع سلس وشامل


----------



## fraidi (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## fraidi (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكركوم على ماتبدونه من تعاون في نشر العلم النافع والمفيد نامل تزويدنا بافلام عن السلامة


----------



## almasry (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ياريت توضح ازاي نعمل دليل الإجراءات مع اعطاء أمثلة


----------



## hanymnsor (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## hanymnsor (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود والاهتمام


----------



## hanymnsor (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## علوم دمياط (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا
*_


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله لكم فى هذه المعلومات فهى مفيدة جدا وأنا أحاول أن أطبقها فى عمل فأنا أعمل فنى سلامة وصحة مهنية بصناعات قنديل للصلب


----------



## اقراء (16 ديسمبر 2008)

على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم و لنا من كل جهودكم عظيم الفوائد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ان نقوم بعمل خطة لتنفيذ المواصفة 18001:2007 من خلال وضع مادة علمية مترجمة و بعد ذلك ننتظر الاسئلة ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بعمل الوثائق ثم تنفيذ المواصفة


----------



## Yousef Abuazza (27 ديسمبر 2008)

سوف اعطي مثال عن كيفية تحليل المخاطر وكيف يتم منع أو تقليل هذه المخاطر , مثلاً
العمل بالأماكن الرتفعة مثل السقالات-المخاطر المتوقعة:السقوط -كيف يتم منع الخطر:بإستعمال سير السلامة أو safety belt وكذلك بالكشف الدوري على السقالات من قبل مهندس أو خبير وبذلك نقلل أو نمنع نسبة وقوع الخطأ أو الخطر .
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## ج العريقي (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ج العريقي (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أيمن بحار (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الملفات والمعلومات العظيمة


----------



## وائل أمين (13 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:7:


----------



## كيميائي مهندس مواد (22 يناير 2009)

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة إلي تسونه روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (23 يناير 2009)

أخي أسامة... ألف شكر ليصفة ك علي ال 18002 لأني دايخ عليها و مش لقيها و انا من ناحيتي حارفع المواصفة الجديدة 18001:2007 و أيضا وانا بدور علي النت لقيت نسخ تحت الأنشاء وليست معتمدةبعد من 18002:2008 فا حارفع أيضا
وانا موافق معاك اننا ندخل صور و case studies في الحوار
الأخوة الأعزاء أفتونا في عدم امكانية تحميل الملفات المرفقة
حيث يظهر شباك التحميل ثم يبدأ التحميل ولكنه يتوقف عند تقريبا 34 ك بايت
ث يفتح شباك آخر للتحميل ويتكرر ما حدث إلى مالانهاية
كنت منذ عام تقريبا أقوم بتنزيل هذه الملفات بسهولة 
لا أعرف ماذا حدث ؟!
أفيدونا أفادكم الله
:83::83::83::83::83:
:19::19::19::19::19:
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 يناير 2009)

أخي محمد أخبرتنا الادارة بأن مركز التحميل متوقف حالياً وسوف نخبركم عند عودته


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا لاهتمامك يا باشمهندس



المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخي محمد أخبرتنا الادارة بأن مركز التحميل متوقف حالياً وسوف نخبركم عند عودته


 :16::16::16::16::16: :16::16::16::16::16:

:85::85::85:
:56::56::7::7::7::56::56:


----------



## ahmed morshidy (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا جديد فى ال safety وأعرف الاوشا بس فوجئت بمصطلح ال OHSAS
لا اخفى عليكم انى اتلخبط, ايه ال OHSAS?
أنا اعرف الاوشا انها منظمة الصحة والسلامة الامريكية ومسؤلة عن تطبيق قواعدها فى امريكا ( قانونيا)
ايضا اعرف النيبوش انها منظمة الصحة والسلامة البريطانية والمسؤولة عن تطبيق قواعدها فى بريطانيا ( قانونيا)
هل التعريفان السابقان صحيحين؟
طيب هل هناك فى كل بلد منظمة الصحة والسلامة الهاص بها والمؤولة عن تطبيق قواعدها فى هذه البلد ( قانونيا)
وان كان كذلك, لماذا نتعلم الاوشا والنيبوش الخاصة بامريكا وبريطانيا ولا تقوم كل بلد بتعليم القواعد المذكورة لديها فى القانون؟
وسؤال اخير, ما هى القواعد التى تطبقها الشركة( شركة ما فى اى بلد) هل الاوشا ام النيبوش ام ......؟


----------



## المغربى (30 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر اخى العزيز


----------



## مهند (31 يناير 2009)

نعم لكل بلد متقدم منظمة للسلامة الا الدول العربية التى لاتعتني بالسلامة حيث لاتعرف معناها


----------



## HYB (1 فبراير 2009)

عجزت يدي عن الرد على اكثر المواضيع المطروحه لمحتواها 
ما اقوله عسى الله عن ينفع بها الجميع

وتقبلو اطيب تحية


----------



## الدكرونى (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
واعانك الله على نشر العلم الذى سوف نسأل عنة يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 فبراير 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## moh_asho (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم من فضله 
من فضلكم اريد مركز يعطي هذه الدوره باجور مخفضه في الاسكندريه بجمهورية مصر العربيه


----------



## اسامةعباس (19 فبراير 2009)

the OHSAS 18001:1999 has been obsleted, a new standard OHSAS 18001:2007 issued since 2007 with a transition period end on july 2009.


----------



## mohamed lashin (20 فبراير 2009)

dear osama 
you just said it
2007 starts July 2009


----------



## س.س.ع (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## lakdhar (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك عمل ممتاز جدا


----------



## sayed00 (25 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكر علية

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tigerman2008 (26 فبراير 2009)

Many thanksssssssssssssssss
بارك الله لكم وعليكم


----------



## اعبدالقادر الرابطى (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرآ وبارك الة فيك على المجهود الطيب وجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اعبدالقادر الرابطى (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرآ وبارك اللة فيك على المجهود الطيب وجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م كولومبوس (28 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك بعنف يا بشمهندس اسامة :d


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (2 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك خير أخي الكريم


----------



## اكرم سالم (2 مارس 2009)

شكرآ جزيلآ وبارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## الديب ن (6 مارس 2009)

لك كل الشكر على هذا المجهود واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## محمودالحسيني (7 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## rate (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Nass221 (9 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

والي الامام دائما


----------



## basem5000 (19 مارس 2009)

*شكرآ وبارك اللة فيك على المجهود الطيب وجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك*
Goooooooooooooooooooooooood​


----------



## الهاجرررري (24 مارس 2009)

استاذي الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيد سلام...
يسعدني انني تعرفت عليك من خلال هالموقع ويشهد الله اني استفد منك مالم استفده بالعمل اللى اعمل به
كما يسعدني التعرف على الكثير من المبدعين بمجال السلامة 
ولا اقدر اقول الا الله يوفقكم ويزيدكم علم وكما نتطلع الجديد منكم
اخوكم السعودي الهاجرررري


----------



## sayed00 (28 مارس 2009)

الهاجرررري قال:


> استاذي الفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السيد سلام...
> يسعدني انني تعرفت عليك من خلال هالموقع ويشهد الله اني استفد منك مالم استفده بالعمل اللى اعمل به
> ...


 

اشكرك اخوى الهاجرى

و اتمنى ان ينفعك الله بما علمت و الحمد لله على ان مكننى الله من افيدك و كلنا نتعلم من بعض

فقط كل ما طلبة منك دعوة صادقة من اخ حبيب سعودى ابن الارض الطاهرة

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة بيتة الحرام و قبر رسولة صلى الله علية وسلم

بالتوفيق


----------



## غلباوى (29 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله اخى سيد سلام على مجهودك الرائع لكن إلى الأن لم نجد اى امثله عملى على المواصفه ياريت نجد امثله عمليه على المواصفه

وشكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا 
مجهود مشكور


----------



## almasry (29 مارس 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء ياريت حد يشرح البند 4.4.7 الإستعداد و الإستجابة للطوارئ نظراً لأهمية الموضوع


----------



## almasry (30 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز أحمد أبو جلال شكراً على الرد .
ولكن عندي استفسار . ما هي الفرق التي يجب توافرها في خطة الطوارئ
( فريق الإخلاء - فريق الإسعافات الأولية - فريق الدفاع المدني و الحريق ) هل توجد فرق اخرى ؟
وياريت لو عندك نموذج لخطة طوارئ ترفعه أكون شاكر جداً .


----------



## mohamed lashin (1 أبريل 2009)

*طلب المواصفة 18001/2007 عربى معتمدة*

حد عنده المواصفة 18001-2007 الترجمة المعتمدة عربى


----------



## almasry (2 أبريل 2009)

أخي محمد صعب تلاقي مواصفات بالعربي . موجود عندي إصدار 1999


----------



## medhat56 (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
اسمحو لي بضم كل ما يخص 18001 بمضوع واحد


----------



## mohamed lashin (5 أبريل 2009)

أرجو من الزملاء معاونتى بالرأى حتى أكمل وضع باقى المواضيع والإجراءات
خاصة التى تم تحديثها مثل إجراء التحقيق فى الحوادث


----------



## fraidi (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## sayed00 (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور محمد

مميز دائما

لى اقتراح يمكن دمج متطلبات البيئة 14001 و كذلك الجودة 9001 ليصبح لديك IMS Manual


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

موجود يا باشا وسيتم رفعه قريبا إن شاء الله
ولكن أين تعليقك على هذا الدليل أولا
منتظرك


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

وأين تعليق م/غسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

هذا من كرم أخلاقك فقط أخى منسى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2009)

أخي محمد
دليل ممتاز
تناول مختلف الجوانب
بارك الله فيك
ولنرى آراء الأخوة:
سيد - أسامة - علي


----------



## sayed00 (7 أبريل 2009)

و الله انت مميز و انا من اول من رد عليك (محمد باشا)

الدليل مميز و لكن لى تعليق بسيط ربما يأخذ فى الاعتبار

انت ركزت فى تحديد المسؤليات على لجنة السلامة ... هناك ادارات فى الشركة كل مدير له مسؤليات تجاة النظام لابد من تحديدها


----------



## alaa eldin farag (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاء الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (7 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة يا أستاذ محمد لى ملاحظات جوهرية على هذا الدليل 

عاوزنى أقولها بصراحه ؟؟؟؟

ولا أقولك مشكور أو تسلم أيدك أو بارك الله فيك أو عشره على عشره ؟؟؟

فى أنتظار رد حضرتك لكى أقوم بالتعليق


----------



## mohamed lashin (7 أبريل 2009)

الإثنين عزيزى الطير المسافر


----------



## mohamed lashin (7 أبريل 2009)

م/ سيد 
بخصوص المسئوليات الأخرى فهى موضحة بملف آخر مسمى التوصيف الوظيفى
ووجدت أنه سيكون حشو لو أضيف للدليل أعنى سيكون مكرر


----------



## mohamed lashin (7 أبريل 2009)

عزيزى الطير المسافر
المناقشة الجادة لا تفسد للود قضية ويعلم الله أنى لا أريد إلا تسديد زكاتى فى العلم وهى كما قلنا دفعه كله وليس ربع العشر
ومنتدانا فى النهاية هو المستفيد الأول فى نقاشنا (ولا أسميه شجارنا) وأنا وأنت أعضاء فى هذا المنتدى الكريم ومستفيدين كذلك
وأكيد أنا أرحب بنقاشك فى أى موضوع وأعتذر إن كنت أوصلت لك أى مفهوم بالخطأ أثناء ردى
ويعلم الله أنى أستفيد منك والله
فأرجو أن تتابع
ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> م/ سيد
> بخصوص المسئوليات الأخرى فهى موضحة بملف آخر مسمى التوصيف الوظيفى
> ووجدت أنه سيكون حشو لو أضيف للدليل أعنى سيكون مكرر


 

محمد 

صباح الفل

صدقنى لن يكون حشو
انا معك ان هناك توصيف وظيفى لكل موظف يكون موضح فية مسؤلياتة "مع علمى و تجربتى ان علاقتة بالسلامة تكون كلمات عامة)

لكن على الاقل مسؤليات مديرى الادارات و الاقسام لابد من توضحها 

دعنى اذكرك بشيئ

انا كمدقق ماذا اقرأ عن الشركة قبل التدقيق و ما الذى يعطينى فكرة عامة عن الشركة و بناءا علية اعمل برنامج التدقيق بتاعى؟؟؟

دليل الشركة .. صح

لذلك انا ارى ان مسؤليات الادارات و الاقسام ضرورة فى الدليل بالاضافى لما يسمى التوصيف الوظيفى (العام)


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير 


عزيزى أنا أيضا لا أسمية شجار 

بس برده حضرتك لم تعلق على ما قمت بذكره بخصوص اضافه العباره السابقه الى السياسة 

بس كان ليا كمان استفسار ...

حضرتك عامل الدليل ... دليل عام .. بمعنى انه يمكن تطبيقة فى اى شركة ... ام دليل خاص بشركتك وتريد تطبيقة ..

علشان دى تفرق فى النقاش

شد حيلك شوية يا بطل ... أحنا لسه فى أول ورقة فى الدليل 


بالمناسبة ... تانى سطر فى السياسة مكتوب ... 
ونظراً لطبيعة عمل الشركة ، فقد آلت على نفسها الإلتزام بمتطلبات المواصفة العالمية للسلامة والصحة المهنية


يعنى ايه آلت على نفسها؟؟؟!!!! ... 

أليس من الأفضل ... أن تكون العباره ... أخذت على عاتقها الإلتزام ... أو ..... ستبذل كافة الجهود وتسخر كل الأمكانيات للإلتزام .... 

مستنى رد حضرتك حتى نتمكن من الأنتقال للسطر الثالث


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 أبريل 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جديدنا اليوم والذى أطلب رأيكم فيه بالطبع
> هو إجراء تطبيقى للبند 452 من المواصفة 18001-2007
> والخاص بالتقييم للإمتثال للقوانين والتشريعات
> ...


 

يا محمد ركز شوية ... قانون البيئة المصرى رقم 4 تم أصدارة سنه 1994


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 أبريل 2009)

الزملاء الافاضل 
ارجو ان تسمحو لي بالمشاركة في الموضوع
اولا اقول للاخ الغالي محمد لاشين جزاك الله خيرا علي مساهماتك وإثرائك للمناقشات
ثانيا اقول للاخ العزيز الطير المسافر جزاك الله خيرا عل مجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وان كنت ارجو منك عدم التوقف في المناقشات عند الفاظ مثل كلمة اّلت في السياسة 
وارجو ان تكون المناقشة علي مجمل لوثيقة المعروضة ومن لديه صيغة افضل يعرضها ليستفيد منها الجميع

اما بعد
لي تساؤل بمحتوي الاجراء
هل يجوز ان يكون الدليل مرجع ؟
اعتقد لا لان الدليل لا يقول شيئ عن الالتزامات القانونية ولا يمكن الرجوع له لمقارنة الوضع الحالي مع ما هو مفترض بل يمكن الرجوع الي القوانين. 

-بالنسبة لمجال التطبيق ارى ان المجال هو المدي التي يتم تطبيق فيها هذا الاجراء وليس المجال هو اشخاص فنحن لا نقيس التزام اشخاص ولا نقيمهم بل نقيس أمتثال العمليات والانشطة بالقوانين و التي تؤثر علي السلامة ولذلك اري ان يكون المجال
" جميع العمليات والانشطة التى لها تاثيرعلى السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة ."

-لا اري بالاجراء اي إجراء فكيف يتم قياس *[FONT=&quot]تقييم الإمتثال للقوانين والمتطلبات الأخرى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ماهي الخطوات ؟ غير موجودة بالمرة الموجود فقط المسؤليات اما الخطوات المذكورة بالعنوان غير موجودة ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] -البند رقم 5 اري عدم وجود جدوي له طالما نحن في بدية الصفحة من اعلي كتبنا رقم وتاريخ التعديل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] -في الضبط والتسجل تركت العملية مبهمة بتسليم الوثيقة لمسؤل الحفظ بل يجب ذكر رقم اجراء مراقبة السجلات[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] حتي يمكن تتبع الوثيقة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] -لم يتم ذكر نوع النموزج المرفق فمثلا يقال[/FONT]* تقرير التقييم الدوري لاداء السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 

hsep07f01 ​ 
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله
 احمد جلال 
​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 أبريل 2009)

ارجو من الزملاء و
من م غسان نقل هذا النقاش الي الركن المثبت ohsas 18001


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> ارجو من الزملاء و
> من م غسان نقل هذا النقاش الي الركن المثبت ohsas 18001


 

أنا غير موافق بالمره أستاذى الفاضل والرأى الاخير للمشرف المحترم ... م. غسان


----------



## sayed00 (9 أبريل 2009)

اخوى الطير (انت مسافر فين؟ لو فى الامارات حاضرين ممكن نتقابل)

انا و اخونا احمد واحد و يشرفنى ان يكون اكثر ايصالا للمعلومة منى ... العيب مش فيك ولا حاجة كلك ذكاء و مفهومية


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
آسف على التأخير ,ظروف العمل
عزيزى الطير المسافر
ردا على أول تساؤل فهو دليل عام ويصلح لأى شركة
وردا على ثانى تساؤل بخصوص السياسة فأعتقد أن عبارة(*ستبذل كافة الجهود وتسخر كل الأمكانيات للإلتزام)ستكون أفضل مع العلم أنى قد عدلت العبارة لأنها أفضل فعلا.
أرجوك أكمل فرأيك يهمنى ,والباب مفتوح لمشاركة الجميع
*


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

الطيرالمسافر قال:


> أولاً : مجهود حضرتك واضح فى هذا الدليل
> 
> ثانياً : سنبدأ بسياسة الشركة
> 
> ...


 

ازيك يا محمد ... بالمناسبة أنا أسمى مصطفى 


الفقره دى لازم تضيفها للسياسة وحتكون أخر فقره يا محمد ... علشان تحقق السطر الاخير من اشتراطات البند اللى هو ده :

h) is reviewed periodically to ensure that it remains relevant and 
appropriate to the organization

سيبك يا محمد من اللى يقلك ممتازه ورائعه ومشكور والكلام ده ... مش هو ده الهدف من المنتدى ... الهدف هو النقاش ..


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

ما هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

أرى أن نفيد ونستفيد أحسن ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكلنا ما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلا 
ومن لديه علما كثيرا فليعرضه ويتقبل تحياتنا


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

سعيد بالتفاعل معك عزيزى مصطفى (ده إسم إبنى الصغير أيضا ,عنده سنتان)
بداية الجملة صحيحة وأنا موافقك 100%.
لكن (وأيضاً التدقيق على نظام ادارة السلامة بأنتظام لضمان ملائمتهما المستمرة لطبيعة أنشطة الشركه وكذلك التأكد من فاعليتهما. )
الجملة دى أنا شايف إنها زيادة , لأن شرط الملائمة تحقق فى السطر الأول من السياسة
أما شرط الفاعلية فقد وضحته فى بداية الجملة (بتاعتك)


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ايضاح نقطة مهمة
وهي اني غير متخصص بالسلامة بل انسان محب للمجال وباحاول ان ارفع من قدراتي فيه بالنقاش مع الاخوة وخبرتي التطبيقية محدودة بحدود كوني مدير مناوب لشركة اسمدة 
ولا اتعدي كوني تلميذ لكم جميعا وخاصة م سيد سلام الذي اعرف ان مشغولياته كثيرة وهي التي تحجزه عنا بعض الشئ


اما بعد 

فانا مستعجل وعايز رد علي ملاحظاتي وذلك للوصول الي اجراء متفق عليه ولنستفيد جميعا 
فهل من مشمممممممممممممممممممممممممر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 أبريل 2009)

استاذ مصطفي
السياسة نناقشها هنا واجراء نناقشه هناك هذا تشتييت عايزين نبدا في مكان واحد وبالترتيب لمزيد من التركيز


----------



## mohamed lashin (10 أبريل 2009)

انا مع رأى م/أحمد 
وأقترح على م/غسان ضم الموضوعين وطرحهم للمناقشة والتفاعل لتزداد الفائدة منهم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2009)

*الإفادة الاستفادة*



mohamed lashin قال:


> أرى أن نفيد ونستفيد أحسن ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فكلنا ما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلا
> ومن لديه علما كثيرا فليعرضه ويتقبل تحياتنا


 
هذا هو الرد المناسب بارك الله فيك
أخوتي الأعزاء
قد يحدث بعض سوء التفاهم بيننا ولكن الأصل في المنتدى هو أن نفيد ونستفيد
:28:
فكل منا لديه معلومات ولكن بعضها يحتاج إلى صقل وإضافات نكملها من خلال الردود والمناقشات مع بعضنا البعض
:63:
وهناك مواضيع أخرى نجهلها نستفيد من طرح الأخوة لها ومناقشات الأخوة بعضهم 
فلا تحرموا المنتدى من أهم ميزة فيه وهي الإفادة الاستفادة من خلال المواضيع الجانبية
ولنناقش المواضيع من هذا المبدأ
:73:
فعند وجود بعض الملاحظات لنطرحها جملة واحدة ولا نختبر هل سينزعج كاتب الموضوع من الرد أم لا ففي العلم لا يوجد ما يسمى محاباة
فلا يوجد :12: و :13:
مع شكري لتفهمكم


----------



## as-salah (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووور
مجهود رائع


----------



## mohamed lashin (12 أبريل 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> محمد
> 
> صباح الفل
> 
> ...


عندك حق وجارى التعديل


----------



## mohamed lashin (13 أبريل 2009)

هل إستفاد أحد حتى الآن من المناقشات
أنا أولكم


----------



## sayed00 (13 أبريل 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> هل إستفاد أحد حتى الآن من المناقشات
> أنا أولكم


 
محمد

اكيد طلما هناك نقاش و اجذ و رد لابد من ان يستفيد الجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2009)

أخي محمد 
طبعاً استفدنا واستفاد الكثير من خلال المناقشات
ولكن لا تجد ردود لأني أنقلها أول بأول إلى الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76616.html
لكي يبقى الموضوع متسلسل لا يمتد عى صفحات كثيرة
وحتى ردي هذا وردودكم السابقة سأنقله بعد أيام


----------



## اسلام السكندري (20 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## gamal shehata (26 أبريل 2009)

بداية أشكركم على هذه المواضيع الشيقة وكذلك النقاشات المثمرة والمفيدة والتى يتم بها نقل الخبرات والعلم بين أعضاء المنتدى لما فيه الخير والصالح 00 أشكركم مرو اخرى


----------



## نجيب شمسان (3 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2009)

ممتاز
عرض مميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامةعباس (7 مايو 2009)

العرض بذل فيه جهد كبير وعمل جيد، وإن أكنت لا أتفق مع الترجمة الكاملة للمواصفات لأنها تفقدها في الغالب دقة الالفاظ والمعاني.
شكرا جزيلا للأخ أحمد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 مايو 2009)

للامانة العرض منقول
فجزي الله القائمين عليه خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور احمد

بس زى ما قال اخونا اسامة الترجمة الحرفية لا تصل المعلومة (محتاج شيئ من الواقع لكى تصل المعلومة)

تحياتى


----------



## تمبيزة (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medhat56 (14 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال سعدالله (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medhat56 (16 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medhat56 (16 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khaled rady (17 مايو 2009)

نشكركم جميعا هذه اول مره لدخول المنتدي


----------



## محمد 1974 (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي و جاري التحميل و ده رابط منتدي عليها معلومات قيمة استفدت منها و ممكن تفيدكم ان شاء الله/www.eng2all.com


----------



## rizk2n (19 مايو 2009)

هو فين الملف يا م اسامة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 مايو 2009)

thank you very much my friend.


----------



## نور وزمزم (19 مايو 2009)

والله شغل عالي جدا ومجهود خرافي 
اكرمكم الله


----------



## medhat56 (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
السيد مشرف المنتدى والسادة الاعضاء
مشاركتى معكم سوف ارفق بعض الملفات التى لها علاقة ب ohsas 18001 
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم وقد حصلت عليها من بعض المنتديات مع خالص تحياتى للجميع


----------



## sayed00 (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور مدحت على النقل

لكن الملف العربى لالاصدار القديم (99) رجاء الحيطة


----------

